# Algunos Manuales De Servicio Televisores Philips



## luisarnoldo

mgalindo10 dijo:


> tendras el diagrama de la philis modelo MR2048 C124 chasis 19E607-00AA NUM EN LA TARJETA A48JLL49X40



no se si ya lo conseguiste pero por si no te mando el diagrama del tv philips MR2048 C124 este diagrama fue sacado del programa orijinal de philips el programa se yama force 32 espero te sirva desde guatemala luis arnoldo


----------

